
Banking on the Cold War - huihuiilly
http://bostonreview.net/print-issues-war-security/nikhil-pal-singh-banking-cold-war
======
nilskidoo
Democracy and Communism share their biggest flaw though, in that both systems
invariably succumb to the greed of the individual, to the cult of Capitalism
itself. And when more than half the federal revenue of the USA comes from
selling weapons, I'd say those betting on the Cold War indeed got swell
returns, because greed is totally predictable.

